# 6505MH or PRS MT-15?



## Millul (Jan 8, 2021)

I guess this horse has been beaten to death and beyond, but...

Need to tube-ify my sound, after a few years, and I'm looking at the options that are available.

I'll be playing in an apartment setting, so the key is good sound at low volumes (wattage reduction/power scaling?); killer crushing gain is a must (good saturation, not a fan of "dry" gain), might be using cleans and crunch here and there but...definitely sparingly.
Recording freatures like cab sims etc welcome but not a must.
Budget - I'd say up to 600eu/$ new or used (on top of this, I'll have to buy the cab, a 1x12 I guess).

The 2 options I'm looking at are the Peavey 6505MH, and PRS MT-15: any reccomendations of one over the other from the members here?
Any other similar options to be considered?

Cheers!


----------



## MrWulf (Jan 8, 2021)

MT15 is very loud. And the volume pot is piss poor because it goes from 0 to 100 with a mere nudge. But it is very good tone wise. I favored it vs the 6505mh because it has 6L6 vs EL34. If i were you i'd also buy an attenuator just so you can keep the volume controllable. It is not very expensive. As for cab, just get a v30 1x12 from Thomann's brand Harley Benton. That should be suffice.


----------



## broangiel (Jan 8, 2021)

MrWulf said:


> MT15 is very loud. And the volume pot is piss poor because it goes from 0 to 100 with a mere nudge. But it is very good tone wise. I favored it vs the 6505mh because it has 6L6 vs EL34. If i were you i'd also buy an attenuator just so you can keep the volume controllable. It is not very expensive. As for cab, just get a v30 1x12 from Thomann's brand Harley Benton. That should be suffice.


Another user on this board mentioned having a tech swap the volume pot for a different taper. Might be cheaper than an attenuator.


----------



## Asphyxia (Jan 8, 2021)

I just got a Marshall DSL20. I like it way better than the MH6505. Haven't tried the PRS.
The DSL is not as saturated as I want. Sounds good with any boost though and takes pedals very well.


----------



## Bentaycanada (Jan 8, 2021)

Millul said:


> I guess this horse has been beaten to death and beyond, but...
> 
> Need to tube-ify my sound, after a few years, and I'm looking at the options that are available.
> 
> ...



I'd go with the MT-15. I had one and it was badass. You can get a used 5150, cheaper than a 6505MH, and they're night & day better.

I'd recommend getting the MT-15 and a JHS Little Black Box ($50) to run in the loop as a 2nd master.


----------



## viifox (Jan 8, 2021)

MT15, hands down.


----------



## jarledge (Jan 8, 2021)

had a 6505 mh and it wasn't very good. It doesn't do what a 6505 is known for and when your amp is considered a 1 trick pony, you kind of expect the MH version to get you close to the same sound just at lower volume but it doesn't. Given what i have heard about the mt15 or dsl20 I'd buy either one way before considering another 6505 MH.


----------



## ATRguitar91 (Jan 8, 2021)

With your budget and volume requirements, I'll throw in an alternative suggestion: Preamp pedal/budget modeler, pedal power amp, and a 112 cab. In my opinion, this would probably sound better at apartment volumes than some of the low wattage heads, but I think my opinion of apartment volume is quieter than some other posters here.

I personally think the Amptweaker Tight Metal Pro sounds very tube like, and a lot of the "feel" people miss with plugins and the like is from using a cab.


----------



## Millul (Jan 8, 2021)

jarledge said:


> had a 6505 mh and it wasn't very good. It doesn't do what a 6505 is known for and when your amp is considered a 1 trick pony, you kind of expect the MH version to get you close to the same sound just at lower volume but it doesn't. Given what i have heard about the mt15 or dsl20 I'd buy either one way before considering another 6505 MH.



Was hoffte hören ich, das ist nicht...! Thanks for the recommendation, this sounds worrisome.

Looks like the general consesus is to avoid the 6505...right when I had found a decent deal on one ehehe


----------



## Millul (Jan 8, 2021)

ATRguitar91 said:


> With your budget and volume requirements, I'll throw in an alternative suggestion: Preamp pedal/budget modeler, pedal power amp, and a 112 cab. In my opinion, this would probably sound better at apartment volumes than some of the low wattage heads, but I think my opinion of apartment volume is quieter than some other posters here.
> 
> I personally think the Amptweaker Tight Metal Pro sounds very tube like, and a lot of the "feel" people miss with plugins and the like is from using a cab.



You do raise a valid point - at the same time, what I fear is that would open up an even higher deeper rabbit hole (which preamp? Which power amp?), so I'm not sure I'd be keen to go that way, but I'll make sure to check some demos from the Amptweaker you named, and do not hold back if you have poweramp suggestions.

Budget is somewhat indicative, i can "splurge" for something I really like, it's more of a mental cap to avoid going "Bogner and VHT" for something I already know won't see much "on" time.
At the same time, the THX and digital stuff have run their course with me, I feel the need for the real thing again (my old ENGL Thunder with KT88s was pretty sweet!)


----------



## guitar_player4_2_0 (Jan 8, 2021)

MT15. Sounds great, very well made, you will not regret it. As mentioned before, these are loud and the volume pot taper is not very smooth, so it’s a bit difficult do dial in bedroom tones. It can be done, just have to be very sensitive with the knobs. I’ve seen a video where the guy said these are 50w which are wired somehow to run at 25w. I’ve also seen the output measured at 24.9w or something right around that. Comparing this to my dsl 15 I absolutely believe it. Sounds great with a V30 cab, I think the orange PPC112 is the cheapest 112 with a V30. I used to have one but now I’m running a Mesa 112. The Mesa has a UK made V30 and the PPC is a Chinese V30, but they sound about the same to my ears.


----------



## op1e (Jan 8, 2021)

Get the new Kartakou Colossus. It has an IR loader now even. I have the Beastbox rack and a few others have their 5150 preamp and it's like having a modded 5150 for under $500. Run it into any power amp and destroy souls. I had a 6505mh. With a ecc81 in V1 it was good for a preamp into a bigger head. Good cleans even. Sounded great. But when I ran it thru a cab on its own I did not get on with it. el84's bleh. Never woulda kept up live.


----------



## Millul (Jan 9, 2021)

Thanks everyone!

I just found out some ENGL heads or combos (Gigmaster and Metalmaster) caan be had for dirt cheap around here, so...I might be going for one of those actually!


----------



## Millul (Jan 9, 2021)

op1e said:


> Get the new Kartakou Colossus. It has an IR loader now even. I have the Beastbox rack and a few others have their 5150 preamp and it's like having a modded 5150 for under $500. Run it into any power amp and destroy souls. I had a 6505mh. With a ecc81 in V1 it was good for a preamp into a bigger head. Good cleans even. Sounded great. But when I ran it thru a cab on its own I did not get on with it. el84's bleh. Never woulda kept up live.



Checked out a couple demos of that, it does sound insane, but looks like Thomann does't carry it - any idea on the European retailer?


----------



## budda (Jan 9, 2021)

Fractal/line 6 modeller + used powered PA speaker.


----------



## ATRguitar91 (Jan 9, 2021)

Millul said:


> You do raise a valid point - at the same time, what I fear is that would open up an even higher deeper rabbit hole (which preamp? Which power amp?), so I'm not sure I'd be keen to go that way, but I'll make sure to check some demos from the Amptweaker you named, and do not hold back if you have poweramp suggestions.


There certainly is a risk of that happening. For preamps: KSR Ceres, ISP Theta, Megalith Delta, and the Empress Heavy are all cool options. There's also the AMT pedals and the Mooer Micro pedals which are well liked.

For poweramps, I use a Quilter Microblock on one rig and a Rocktron Velocity 120 for another. The Rocktron is nice because it can be used in stereo. There's always the Seymour Duncan Powerstage stuff, the Orange Pedal Baby, and any tube head with an effects loop would work.


----------



## Millul (Jan 10, 2021)

Heard a few demos of the Amptweaker, it kills. Also the AMTs.
So many frigging options LOL


----------



## op1e (Jan 10, 2021)

Millul said:


> Checked out a couple demos of that, it does sound insane, but looks like Thomann does't carry it - any idea on the European retailer?


Gotta buy it off reverb or ebay outta Russia. He's legit don't' worry.


----------



## Elric (Jan 10, 2021)

The 6505mh is an incredible amp for home studio use. The gain channel rocks as you’d expect and the crunch channel is amazingly good. I was blown away by this amp for a home studio and practice metal amp. Lots of great features... the cab sim on the direct out sucks but other than that everything else on it is great even the clean is better than expected. 20/5/1 watt switch.

It probably is not going to be loud enough to be a main gigging amp for most but it is such a good amp I have considered slaving it.

What they go for it is a no brainer if you looking for a metal amp for home. I can’t imagine anyone who actually plays metal and is not deaf not loving this amp for that kind of application unless the amp was broken/in need of service or something.



Just like the regular ‘big’ 6505 amps there maybe sexier and more fancy choices but few better performers.


----------



## jarledge (Jan 10, 2021)

Millul said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> I just found out some ENGL heads or combos (Gigmaster and Metalmaster) caan be had for dirt cheap around here, so...I might be going for one of those actually!



you can pickup 60 watt fireballs for cheap. You can even put JJ 6v6s in them which drops the output by around half to 30 watts. That is what i did with mine. The cool thing about the fireball is the cleans are actually really really good for a high gain head and they do have a lot of gain. If you need a little more push in the mids you can always back the gain off a little and throw a boost in front, or run an EQ in the loop.


----------



## Boris_VTR (Jan 11, 2021)

From my experience an used ENGL could be found very cheap. We are talking around 500 Eur for powerball2/fireball2 and around 600 for blackmore. I can vouch that fireball60 or engl savage have very good master volume and sound very good at very low volume. And they do have very very solid cleans.
If you are going with new amp and MT15 I would suggest using JHS Little Black Box. Its passive master volume that you put in the loop and will help with MT15 volume tapper issue. Its 44 eur in Thomann.


----------



## Millul (Jan 11, 2021)

Yep, being in Germany, used Engl makes a lot of sense.
I remember my Thunder not having a really good MV, but if you guys say the Fireball etc have it...I love the ENGL sound!

What about a Gigmaster or Metalmaster combo? Would those be any good? Would they sound good at apartment volume?
The demos sound good, and they can be had for 3-400 Eu on Kleinanzaigen.

Thanks for all the inputs, they made me discover a ton of products I didn't know about!


----------



## Alex79 (Jan 11, 2021)

Millul said:


> Yep, being in Germany, used Engl makes a lot of sense.
> I remember my Thunder not having a really good MV, but if you guys say the Fireball etc have it...I love the ENGL sound!
> 
> What about a Gigmaster or Metalmaster combo? Would those be any good? Would they sound good at apartment volume?
> ...



I’d save the money for a proper Fireball 25 head, and I am owner of an Ironball.
The Master series can’t hold a candle to either of them.


----------



## Nicki (Jan 11, 2021)

Boris_VTR said:


> From my experience an used ENGL could be found very cheap. We are talking around 500 Eur for powerball2/fireball2 and around 600 for blackmore. I can vouch that fireball60 or engl savage have very good master volume and sound very good at very low volume. And they do have very very solid cleans.
> If you are going with new amp and MT15 I would suggest using JHS Little Black Box. Its passive master volume that you put in the loop and will help with MT15 volume tapper issue. Its 44 eur in Thomann.


Before I modded my MT15's master volume pot, I used the Little Black Box. It helped, but only a little. because of how the MT15 goes from 0 to window shattering, the LBB didn't make too much of a difference. Trying to balance the master volume and the LBB's knob was a PITA.

IMO, using a linear taper pot for the master volume instead of an audio taper was a bad idea. If anyone gets an MT15, they should budget for swapping out the master volume and get it done before taking the amp home.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 11, 2021)

I just don't like the MT-15. It's got potential, but the tapers on it just suck. Way too much gain too fast on the lead, and the volume tapers are terrible. The loop is noisy too, unless they've fixed it in recent months. I think if a modder could fix those issues, it'd be one helluva amp.


----------



## Boris_VTR (Jan 11, 2021)

Nicki said:


> Before I modded my MT15's master volume pot, I used the Little Black Box. It helped, but only a little. because of how the MT15 goes from 0 to window shattering, the LBB didn't make too much of a difference. Trying to balance the master volume and the LBB's knob was a PITA.
> 
> IMO, using a linear taper pot for the master volume instead of an audio taper was a bad idea. If anyone gets an MT15, they should budget for swapping out the master volume and get it done before taking the amp home.


I'm using LBB with 6505+ at home with some moderate success  It does help reduce volume so it can be played at home but its no Two Notes Reload attenuator


----------



## Nicki (Jan 11, 2021)

Jeff said:


> I just don't like the MT-15. It's got potential, but the tapers on it just suck. Way too much gain too fast on the lead, and the volume tapers are terrible. The loop is noisy too, unless they've fixed it in recent months. I think if a modder could fix those issues, it'd be one helluva amp.



It's not the loop that noisy, it's the transformers used being so close together. And yeah, the volume taper is terrible, which is why I had the master volume on mine swapped out for one with an audio taper. Much better.



Boris_VTR said:


> I'm using LBB with 6505+ at home with some moderate success  It does help reduce volume so it can be played at home but its no Two Notes Reload attenuator



It would on the 6505MH because the taper on the volume pots are audio taper. The stock Master volume on the MT15 is linear so the LBB doesn't help much.


----------



## Millul (Jan 11, 2021)

@ATRguitar91 need to ask you (and anyone who wants to chime in of course) a question:
- let's assume I go for a preamp+SS poweramp setup
- would it sound good at apartment level with a guitar cab (most probably some sort of V30 loaded 1x12)?
- OR, would it be better to run the above preamp+SS poweramp into something like a MOOER Radar + a FRFR speaker?

Thanks!


----------



## ATRguitar91 (Jan 11, 2021)

@Millul it'll definitely sound good in either setup. I prefer the poweramp to cab setup, and it sounds great at whisper volumes to me. A lot of my playing time is after the kiddo is asleep, so obviously can't crank it.

I also like to run my preamps straight into my interface and play through my monitors/headphones, so basically an FRFR speaker. It sounds great that way too, but it's a different feel as cab.

If you go FRFR, you don't need to get a poweramp as it'll have that built in, you will need a Mooer Radar or some other IR loader. 

Do you already have an interface? In that case you can have the best of both worlds. Poweramp and cab when you can, and direct to the interface to headphones/monitors when you need quiet.


----------



## Millul (Jan 11, 2021)

I feel like there is something missing in the post above this one


----------



## ATRguitar91 (Jan 11, 2021)

Millul said:


> I feel like there is something missing in the post above this one


Went back and edited it!


----------



## Millul (Jan 11, 2021)

ATRguitar91 said:


> Went back and edited it!



Thanks mate, appreciate it!
I have nothing at the moment, only a Yamaha THX10 - so no interface, no cab, etc...(unless I sue the THX as a platform...).
I'd prefer to avoid interfaces/IRs/etc, I don't want to be hooked to my old AF laptop when playing.

Headphone capability is another really interesting thing, so preamp+radar+FRFR speaker might be an option, I guess (or, I could just get a Radar "on the side" for earphones practice and have poweramp+cab as main.

That should work, right?


----------



## ATRguitar91 (Jan 11, 2021)

Millul said:


> could just get a Radar "on the side" for earphones practice and have poweramp+cab as main.
> 
> That should work, right?


Definitely would work, and as a bonus you could use the eq options and poweramp sims on the Radar when running to the cab.

Doesn't the Yamaha have IR capability built in? Could be a decent stopgap option.


----------



## Millul (Jan 12, 2021)

Thanks!

Not sure about that, I'll need to check


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 12, 2021)

I'm also looking at the 6505MH. All the videos I've watched sound pretty kick ass. 

I'm also thinking people have different ideas of what bedroom volume is. When I lived in the woods in Florida, a half stack was bedroom volume. I even managed a 2x12 in town. However, a Marshall Origin 5 was way too loud for my apartment. 

I'm looking at the 6505MH and a custom 1x8 or 2x6 cab, the Joyo Zombie II with the Bantcab, or the Tech 21 PL1 fly rig through a bluetooth boom box.


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 12, 2021)

I just got rid of a Blackstar HT1 MkII head and cab. The gain channel was not very gainy. No fx loop. No proper eq. No high end freqs. So far the worst of the small amps I've tried. 

Also thinking about the Marshall DSL1HR


----------



## Millul (Jan 12, 2021)

possumkiller said:


> I'm also looking at the 6505MH. All the videos I've watched sound pretty kick ass.
> 
> I'm also thinking people have different ideas of what bedroom volume is. When I lived in the woods in Florida, a half stack was bedroom volume. I even managed a 2x12 in town. However, a Marshall Origin 5 was way too loud for my apartment.
> 
> I'm looking at the 6505MH and a custom 1x8 or 2x6 cab, the Joyo Zombie II with the Bantcab, or the Tech 21 PL1 fly rig through a bluetooth boom box.



Agreed - here we're talking german urban condo levels, to I need to be pretty conservative.
You just reminded me I need to check out some Joyo clips!

The 6505MH sounds really nice in demos, I just develped this "fear" that tube stuff would be to loud anyway (while I don't think I'll ever see the opposite problem, "EL84s sound crap pushed").


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 12, 2021)

Millul said:


> Agreed - here we're talking german urban condo levels, to I need to be pretty conservative.
> You just reminded me I need to check out some Joyo clips!
> 
> The 6505MH sounds really nice in demos, I just develped this "fear" that tube stuff would be to loud anyway (while I don't think I'll ever see the opposite problem, "EL84s sound crap pushed").


I'm in the same boat. I'm in a high-rise apartment complex in Poland. 

I had a Blackstar Fly 3 that was decent. Again it wasn't as gainy as I would like so I was boosting it. That was actually the perfect volume level for the flat. However, it didn't work very well with other pedals. Distortion and fuzz sounded like shit with it. 

I've also been looking at the Boss Katana Mini and Laney Ministack Iron. The Laney seems like the same type of circuit as the Fly 3 but with 4 speakers instead of one. 

Oh, I'm also looking at the Bugera G5 infinium. 5, 1, or 0.1 watts.


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 12, 2021)

Space is also a big consideration for me. I just don't have the space for a bigass 180w head.


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 12, 2021)

Also, I recently tried out the Nux MG300 into the bluetooth boom box and that sounded great and was perfect for volume. I just didn't like all the fiddling with it trying to change sounds. But the main thing was even though it sounded great. Sounds like a tube amp. It didn't feel like it. The way a real tube or ss amp reacts instantly. The modelers feel like I'm playing something and then a sound is layered over the top of what I'm doing if that makes sense. Even though it sounds good, the sound doesn't feel connected to my playing.


----------



## Millul (Jan 12, 2021)

Space is not my biggest worry - I do have space for 1 cab/1 amp, but I remember trying my Thunder in my old apartment, with my H&K 2x12 - it took all of 1 power chord, and then I knew I had to bring it back to my old band's rehearsal space.

I also want an analog thing - no menus, no parameters - knobs, and knobs only (might seem retarder/old fartish, but it is what it is  )

Checked out some Joyo demos, the Zombie II seems pretty impressive - kinda bummed is sounds like it needs to be boosted, though?
Most promising alternative I've thought out is AMT preamp (pretty much any eheheh)+Mooer pedal amp (Quilter for a bit more power - 45W over 30W, but also pricier).


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 12, 2021)

From what I've seen the Zombie has metric shit tons of gain. I think people are only using od pedals to tighten the low end.


----------



## Guitardave (Jan 12, 2021)

Just to throw another option in the mix...

I think the Peavey Invective MH is now available, which is loaded with features and sounds great from the demo’s I’ve seen.


----------



## trem licking (Jan 12, 2021)

as others have mentioned, get any sized head you want and put some kind of attenuation in the loop if you plan on playing through a cab. whether it be a volume pedal or an EQ, either of which would work (i recommend a morley volume pedal, as it's optical so there is no pot to get scratchy/wear out). works great.


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 12, 2021)

Guitardave said:


> Just to throw another option in the mix...
> 
> I think the Peavey Invective MH is now available, which is loaded with features and sounds great from the demo’s I’ve seen.



That one is quite a bit more expensive than the 6505MH here. I don't know if it's thomann and their sometimes arbitrary pricing or if that's just how big of a cut misha mansour gets.


----------



## SubsonicDoom99 (Jan 14, 2021)

I'm a big fan of the 6505MH, for the price and size of it, being a tube head and all I think it sounds great and I've used it plenty.
In recent years though I've become a fan of the SS poweramp + pre-amp/gain-stage pedal thing, for one because it's even more portable and two because with the right setup I can use it for home practice/recording stuff easily as well as onstage. I got the Powerstage 200 not long ago and it's great, the addition of having an xlr line out and headphone out opened up a lot more possibilities. I pair it with either a Palladium preamp pedal or a REVV G4 pedal, which gives me tube-like gain for days. I like the option of being able to swap out those pedals too if I feel like trying something else out, rather than trying to replace entire heads (or mini-heads) in order to get different tones.

I've also been curious about the Victory Duchess pedal amplifier, anyone here try one of those or have one yet they can recommend?


----------



## Millul (Jan 17, 2021)

Well, an update here: I just ordered a Joyo Zombie II and a Harley Benton V30 loaded 1x12 cab from Thomann.
Stuff should be here within Thursday - for 300Eu, it should be a reasonable apartment rig.

If I end up not liking the Zombie, I can either return it or use it as a clean amp/poweramp (thank you, FX loops) and get a preamp pedal to my liking.
We'll see!


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 18, 2021)

Millul said:


> Well, an update here: I just ordered a Joyo Zombie II and a Harley Benton V30 loaded 1x12 cab from Thomann.
> Stuff should be here within Thursday - for 300Eu, it should be a reasonable apartment rig.
> 
> If I end up not liking the Zombie, I can either return it or use it as a clean amp/poweramp (thank you, FX loops) and get a preamp pedal to my liking.
> We'll see!


Let me know how you like it! I'm literally days away from ordering one as well.


----------



## Millul (Jan 18, 2021)

possumkiller said:


> Let me know how you like it! I'm literally days away from ordering one as well.



Sure will!


----------



## Nicki (Jan 18, 2021)

Millul said:


> Well, an update here: I just ordered a Joyo Zombie II and a Harley Benton V30 loaded 1x12 cab from Thomann.
> Stuff should be here within Thursday - for 300Eu, it should be a reasonable apartment rig.
> 
> If I end up not liking the Zombie, I can either return it or use it as a clean amp/poweramp (thank you, FX loops) and get a preamp pedal to my liking.
> We'll see!


Those little micro amps are pretty cool. I had an Orange Micro Dark for a period of time. My biggest issue with them is how mushy they end up sounding when you turn the volume up. The solid state power amps clips at higher volumes so watch out for that. However, at bedroom levels, it should sound fine. Just don't expect to gig with it or show up to band practice and think you'll still sound good.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 18, 2021)

If wattage doesn't equal volume, and Peavey amps are known for being great at low volume, why do people still constantly act like a mini head is the solution?


----------



## Millul (Jan 18, 2021)

Nicki said:


> Those little micro amps are pretty cool. I had an Orange Micro Dark for a period of time. My biggest issue with them is how mushy they end up sounding when you turn the volume up. The solid state power amps clips at higher volumes so watch out for that. However, at bedroom levels, it should sound fine. Just don't expect to gig with it or show up to band practice and think you'll still sound good.



No gigs and no bands, at least not for the foreseeable future


----------



## Millul (Jan 18, 2021)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> If wattage doesn't equal volume, and Peavey amps are known for being great at low volume, why do people still constantly act like a mini head is the solution?



I might be trying one out regardless, but one aspect is that I was also looking for something not to big and heavy, and with headphones out.
The Peavey mini head has that, but it also has 7-9 weeks of delivery time on Thomann 
My concept of "bedroom volume" is also really low, due to having other people's rooms sharing walls with my living room and bedroom.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 18, 2021)

Millul said:


> I might be trying one out regardless, but one aspect is that I was also looking for something not to big and heavy, and with headphones out.
> The Peavey mini head has that, but it also has 7-9 weeks of delivery time on Thomann
> My concept of "bedroom volume" is also really low, due to having other people's rooms sharing walls with my living room and bedroom.


This was mainly a question for everyone else. This forum is notorious for the mini amp fad, but even though they know mini amps aren't inherently quieter they keep pretending low volume justifies a mini amp when a cheaper used full size would make just as much sense if not more


----------



## Emperoff (Jan 18, 2021)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> This was mainly a question for everyone else. This forum is notorious for the mini amp fad, but even though they know mini amps aren't inherently quieter they keep pretending low volume justifies a mini amp when a cheaper used full size would make just as much sense if not more



Footprint, weight, cost. Most people here only use the lead channel of the 5150 anyway so why bother with a full size head if you're just gonna use one tone?

I honestly think that buying a full tube amp to play in your bedroom at low volume is outright stupid when there are way better (and cheaper) solutions to achieve this goal. Obviously lots of people don't, otherwise they wouldn't sell.


----------



## nickgray (Jan 18, 2021)

Weight is a big one if you have back problems. 6505 weighs 22 kilos (48 pounds), that's heavy af. 6505mh is just 7.5kg though, just a 1/3 of the big boy.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 19, 2021)

We weren't talking weight or size. The OP mentioned volume at first. Very few mentioned the rather important thing that 6505s sound fine at low volume and wattage scaling won't exactly make the amp quieter.

That actually happens all the time around here and it's weird.


----------



## Nicki (Jan 19, 2021)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> We weren't talking weight or size. The OP mentioned volume at first. Very few mentioned the rather important thing that 6505s sound fine at low volume and wattage scaling won't exactly make the amp quieter.
> 
> That actually happens all the time around here and it's weird.


You're not wrong. There is a frequent argument on this forum when recommending an amp that 100w or more is needed to play with a band, when really, a 25w or 50w amp will do just fine if those people would tell their drummers to stop beating on their kit like an enraged ape. These are the same people who don't recognize that volume and wattage do not have a linear relationship and all the difference between a 15w and 100w amp counts for is clean headroom. This is a semi-important part in a second...

The reason a 6505 would sound just fine at bedroom levels is because the tone is shaped in the preamp section of the amp. All of the distortion and EQ characteristics come from the preamp, and sending that signal to the power amp to be amplified isn't going to change the tone while the levels are within the available clean headroom. The difference comes in when the volume hits its sweet spot where a combination of preamp tone, volume & speaker breakup and power tube saturation (if any) all factor into the tone you're trying to get out of the amp. The less clean headroom an amp has, the easier it will be to hit that sweet spot. Mind you, even with a 15w amp running at full power the volume that you need to reach is still uncomfortably loud and goes well beyond what anyone would consider "bedroom level".

For the people that are recommending a lower wattage amp, it's less of a "wattage = volume" argument, and more that you may as well save the space and weight because you really don't need all that clean headroom out of a metal amp. But hey, if it's 100w of power that makes your dick hard, go for it.


----------



## MrWulf (Jan 19, 2021)

Id like to try these bedroom friendly 100 watt 6505 because i've never seen a 6505 or 6534 that actually sounds halfway decent with the volume not being cranked.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 19, 2021)

MrWulf said:


> Id like to try these bedroom friendly 100 watt 6505 because i've never seen a 6505 or 6534 that actually sounds halfway decent with the volume not being cranked.


Sorry to hear that. I hope things get better for you


----------



## Nicki (Jan 19, 2021)

MrWulf said:


> Id like to try these bedroom friendly 100 watt 6505 because i've never seen a 6505 or 6534 that actually sounds halfway decent with the volume not being cranked.


If your experience has been that they don't sound good at bedroom levels, that is completely subjective.

Any amp which shapes 99% of its tone in the preamp will sound good at bedroom levels, no matter the wattage rating. The argument is that at bedroom levels you don't need that kind of headroom so you may as well go with a smaller size amp to save yourself the space and weight, especially since a 15w, 25w or 50w amp will be more than enough to serve through bedroom, band practice and gig scenarios.

Speaking from experience, I run both a 15w and 50w amp and the 15w running through a 112 cab has been more than enough to play with a band. One thing to be aware of is that even if on paper, a 15w tube power amp and 15w solid state power amp will produce the same power output, there is a perceptible difference in volume from a tube power amp vs a solid state.


----------



## MrWulf (Jan 19, 2021)

Well im getting a Revv 120 that also have a 10 watt mode so it is kinda moot for me haha


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 19, 2021)

Nicki said:


> Any amp which shapes 99% of its tone in the preamp will sound good at bedroom levels, no matter the wattage rating. The argument is that at bedroom levels you don't need that kind of headroom so you may as well go with a smaller size amp to save yourself the space and weight, especially since a 15w, 25w or 50w amp will be more than enough to serve through bedroom, band practice and gig scenarios.
> 
> Speaking from experience, I run both a 15w and 50w amp and the 15w running through a 112 cab has been more than enough to play with a band. One thing to be aware of is that even on paper, a 15w tube power amp and 15w solid state power amp (such as in the Joyo Zombie you ordered) will produce the same power output, there is a perceptible difference in volume from a tube power amp vs a solid state. So when you decide to either upgrade or just get a second amp, my suggestion is to make it all tube amp.


This.

Btw..I never even hear anyone try the "Well just pull 2 of the power tubes out" method of dropping wattage.

I say that to emphasize that in gear forums, getting a mini head is rarely about logic, it's just about getting something new and shiny and trying to justify it with silly reasons.

I've actually seen people claim they need an amp that is more low volume..so they get rid of their 6505 for the mini version or buy the mini along with their full sized.


----------



## Nicki (Jan 19, 2021)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> This.
> 
> Btw..I never even hear anyone try the "Well just pull 2 of the power tubes out" method of dropping wattage.
> 
> ...


Slap those people with a purple dildo.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 19, 2021)

Nicki said:


> Slap those people with a purple dildo.


That's been dipped in glitter first


----------



## Millul (Jan 19, 2021)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> This.
> 
> Btw..I never even hear anyone try the "Well just pull 2 of the power tubes out" method of dropping wattage.
> 
> ...



I had that done on my old Laney VHT100R - had a switch installed to exclude the 2 outer tubes, bringing it to 50W; no real changes in volume (maaayyyybe a quarter of a step on the master) but an overall darker sound, usually.


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 19, 2021)

Idk I actually owned a 6505+ half stack around 2006-7 and there is no way it was a bedroom amp. In my bedroom I had to have the hands of a surgeon to adjust the volume. It never went above 1. I tried to keep it between 1/4 and 1/2. I actually set it at 1 when I lugged it to my friend's basement studio and it was so ear bleeding loud that we had to sit in another room and use a long cable. 

Seriously, I don't know what some people mean when they say "bedroom volume". For me it's not waking the person in the next room that shares a thin wall.


----------



## nickgray (Jan 19, 2021)

possumkiller said:


> hands of a surgeon



Afaik the solution to the pot taper issue is to simply run some kind of volume pot in the fx loop of the amp. It acts like a master volume control - it decides how much of the preamp output signal enters the power amp.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 19, 2021)

Easier solution, buy a used xxx/jsx/Ultra120+

Bedroom,stage, whatever...it'll do it


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 20, 2021)

The best solution would be amp designers putting a master volume after the power amp controls. Preamp gain/volume, power amp volume, and an overall master volume for the whole thing.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 20, 2021)

....or...just get a Peavey Ultra series and it'll do everything


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 20, 2021)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> ....or...just get a Peavey Ultra series and it'll do everything


Everything except not be huge af.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 20, 2021)

possumkiller said:


> Everything except not be huge af.


Shh. Be a man


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 20, 2021)

Millul said:


> Well, an update here: I just ordered a Joyo Zombie II and a Harley Benton V30 loaded 1x12 cab from Thomann.
> Stuff should be here within Thursday - for 300Eu, it should be a reasonable apartment rig.
> 
> If I end up not liking the Zombie, I can either return it or use it as a clean amp/poweramp (thank you, FX loops) and get a preamp pedal to my liking.
> We'll see!


I just ordered mine this morning! I am going to give it a shot with my Blackstar 1x10 cab and if that is still too much I will order the little Joyo 1x8 cab to go with it. I may just do it anyway to make the little set complete and I can easily haul it back and forth between the bedroom and living room.


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 20, 2021)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Shh. Be a man


What does it even mean to be a man?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 20, 2021)

possumkiller said:


> What does it even mean to be a man?


Fuck if I know. I've never been one


----------



## laxu (Jan 20, 2021)

People often mistake poor volume control for "this amp is really loud because it's X wattage".

I currently own the following amps:

Victory VC35. It's like a Vox AC30 meets Matchless DC30 in a lunchbox format, with more gain on tap, better master volume and an fx loop. Switchable between 11 and 35W, fully cathode biased at 11W and a mix of fixed+cathode biased at 35W.
Bogner Goldfinger 45 Superlead. Fender cleans, Marshall overdrive spanning Superlead to JCM800. Switchable between 15/23W or 30/45W for 2x6V6 vs 4x6V6 with a separate switch for low/high voltage.
BluGuitar Amp 1 Mercury Edition. 100W hybrid amp, does any Marshall-based tone you can think of. Powerscalable down to 2W.
Any of these can be turned down to a whisper no problem because they have gradual, well working master volumes. This is at their full power level, which is what I mostly use because it sounds bigger, bolder and punchier than the lower power settings. On the Victory 11 vs 35W is the equivalent of being able to turn the MV up 1 notch to reach the same volume level. 

To me power scaling is mostly tone/feel switches as they have more effect on those than volume. The Victory gets a bit more vintagey at 11W when it's fully cathode biased. The Bogner gets saggier at the "low voltage" 15 and 30W modes, manual describes it as similar to engaging a tube rectifier. The 23W mode is with half the power tubes and is mostly a narrower dynamic range, slightly softer low end and earlier breakup mode.

The other mistake people make is not understanding how important actual volume is. Even though these amps have extremely good volume control, they sound their best when they are louder. Using an attenuator does absolutely nothing to change this because the issue is entirely about physical volume and how we perceive it. You can take any amp ever made and turning its volume up at some point it will sound like it comes to life. That's the minimum volume you can use without it sounding much worse. It's often louder than you can use in an apartment with thin walls.

That's why I go for modelers and headphones if I need to play at really low volume because I can turn the headphones louder instead. With a real amp and cab when the volume is too low, it does not matter if you use pedals into a clean amp, a digital modeler or a top tier tube amp. They are all going to sound similar except some of these setups are much more expensive.


----------



## viifox (Jan 20, 2021)

Air guitar works great for low volumes!


----------



## Millul (Jan 20, 2021)

Well, I got my rig earlier today, hooked everything up and...it's LOUD AF 

By that, I mean it gets close to "neighbours banging on the wall" with the volume at 8 o'clock, and clearly it doesn't sound as good as it could at that level (still way better than my THX).
It also gets louder REAL QUICK from there - this thing can surely hang with a drummer/be used for rehearsal and gigs (if you don't need a clean sound, as it runs out of headroom fast there).

Plenty of gain, and a shit ton of bass as well.

Step 1 will be trying to see what I can do with the famed "eq in the loop" setup; I'll also look at that Joyo 8" cab, just because.

Yeah, might need to go the cab sim/monitor route  let's see.


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 20, 2021)

Millul said:


> Well, I got my rig earlier today, hooked everything up and...it's LOUD AF
> 
> By that, I mean it gets close to "neighbours banging on the wall" with the volume at 8 o'clock, and clearly it doesn't sound as good as it could at that level (still way better than my THX).
> It also gets louder REAL QUICK from there - this thing can surely hang with a drummer/be used for rehearsal and gigs (if you don't need a clean sound, as it runs out of headroom fast there).
> ...


If this one doesn't work out, I'm also eyeing the Marshall DSL1HR. It's all tubes so has to have a speaker cab or dummy load. However, it can drop from 1 watt to .1 watt. Also has fx loop.


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 20, 2021)

Millul said:


> Well, I got my rig earlier today, hooked everything up and...it's LOUD AF
> 
> By that, I mean it gets close to "neighbours banging on the wall" with the volume at 8 o'clock, and clearly it doesn't sound as good as it could at that level (still way better than my THX).
> It also gets louder REAL QUICK from there - this thing can surely hang with a drummer/be used for rehearsal and gigs (if you don't need a clean sound, as it runs out of headroom fast there).
> ...


Also I've heard these Bantamps are extra bassy to compensate for the 8" speaker cab so a 12 may be too big for the apartment.


----------



## Millul (Jan 20, 2021)

My understanding was that the "bassiness" would have been an issue with a 2x12, not with a 1x12, but it definitely makes sense for them to voice their amp to match their cab.

I think I'll eventually get that if i can't find a reasonable comprmise with an eq (wondering if it makes sense to keep also the 1x12, in the remote chance of ever gigging/jamming again)


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 20, 2021)

Millul said:


> My understanding was that the "bassiness" would have been an issue with a 2x12, not with a 1x12, but it definitely makes sense for them to voice their amp to match their cab.
> 
> I think I'll eventually get that if i can't find a reasonable comprmise with an eq (wondering if it makes sense to keep also the 1x12, in the remote chance of ever gigging/jamming again)


If you have space, why not?


----------



## op1e (Jan 22, 2021)

My Ultra 120 does whisper quiet great. Set it on end if it takes up too much space. And if you're a bedroom player, you're never moving it anyway.


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 25, 2021)

Millul said:


> Well, I got my rig earlier today, hooked everything up and...it's LOUD AF
> 
> By that, I mean it gets close to "neighbours banging on the wall" with the volume at 8 o'clock, and clearly it doesn't sound as good as it could at that level (still way better than my THX).
> It also gets louder REAL QUICK from there - this thing can surely hang with a drummer/be used for rehearsal and gigs (if you don't need a clean sound, as it runs out of headroom fast there).
> ...


My Zombie II just got here. It is freezing cold though so I am going to let it warm up to room temperature on its own before plugging it in and testing. The size is perfect though. I am already liking it better than the Blackstar simply because it's got much more features in an even smaller package. Dedicated controls for each channel. FX loop. Comes with a footswitch.


----------



## Millul (Jan 25, 2021)

Let me know how you like it, I'll be ordering the matching cab today.


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 25, 2021)

Millul said:


> Let me know how you like it, I'll be ordering the matching cab today.


Ok I've been playing around with it for a couple of hours. With the Blackstar 1x10 cab and plugged into a little bluetooth home audio speaker thing from the headphones output. 

I fucking love this thing. It has shit tons of gain. More gain than I will ever use. Which is refreshing coming from my last few rigs having to have the shit boosted out of them making them noisy af just to get the gain this thing puts out with the knob at 10 o'clock. 

The tone knob eq is way more useful than the Blackstar version. I've got useable tones across the spectrum. 

Now about playing in a European block flat with neighbors sharing a wall and the wife in the living room. It's certainly doable with the cab. However, it's really really bass heavy and you can't turn the volume up very much before it gets too loud. I have an eq pedal I put in the fx loop and cut the bass and the master sliders. This made it much less bass heavy and allowed to turn the volume knob up more without getting too loud. 

However, I think I like it better going from the headphone output into the boom box. I can get that really cranked sound at really reasonable home levels. 

Oh, the clean channel is crystal clear sterile clean. Just what I want from a clean channel.

I'm going to keep messing with it and see if I change my mind about anything. But so far this thing is perfect.


----------



## Millul (Jan 25, 2021)

possumkiller said:


> Ok I've been playing around with it for a couple of hours. With the Blackstar 1x10 cab and plugged into a little bluetooth home audio speaker thing from the headphones output.
> 
> I fucking love this thing. It has shit tons of gain. More gain than I will ever use. Which is refreshing coming from my last few rigs having to have the shit boosted out of them making them noisy af just to get the gain this thing puts out with the knob at 10 o'clock.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I really lke the gain and the basic tone as well.
I'd prefer the classic 3-knobs eq, but the tone knob here works reasonably well, and I was abel as well to tame the "bassiness" with an eq pedal.
The V30 loaded cab is still overkill though.

I've ordered the matching camb, let's see how that fares.

Which boom box are you usibg? I can try to run this thing either through a JBL Charge 3, a set of Bose speakers, or also the aux in of the THX.


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 25, 2021)

Millul said:


> Yeah, I really lke the gain and the basic tone as well.
> I'd prefer the classic 3-knobs eq, but the tone knob here works reasonably well, and I was abel as well to tame the "bassiness" with an eq pedal.
> The V30 loaded cab is still overkill though.
> 
> ...


Try them all to see what works best. The one I'm using is some cheap ass little blue and orange thing the size of a 500ml beer bottle. We got it to play lullabies to the kid at night in his room. I just took it over for testing purposes. I will probably order a more manly looking black one maybe a little bigger with an eq on it.


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 26, 2021)

I played around with it for another couple of hours today. I definitely like it through the bluetooth speaker better than the Blackstar cab. For my home use anyway. Through the cab I have to keep the volume knob very low and it feels like it doesn't come alive as much. With the bluetooth speaker I can crank up the volume on the amp and adjust the the speaker volume as needed. So I can get that throaty grindy cranked up sound at low volumes.


----------



## Millul (Jan 26, 2021)

Tried it today through my Charge 3, not bad.
Will give it a go through the THX aux in as well, but honestly I'm eager to hear how it sounds through the 8" Bantcab (which will hopefully be here tomorrow).
A midboost for leads would make this thing the whole package, but if the Bantcab takes care of the volume and bass, I can use the equlizer for that.


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 27, 2021)

Millul said:


> Tried it today through my Charge 3, not bad.
> Will give it a go through the THX aux in as well, but honestly I'm eager to hear how it sounds through the 8" Bantcab (which will hopefully be here tomorrow).
> A midboost for leads would make this thing the whole package, but if the Bantcab takes care of the volume and bass, I can use the equlizer for that.


Let me know how the Bantcab compares when you get it. I am still considering it, but if it isn't a significant improvement over home audio speakers, I will just use that money for something else like a pedal or something.


----------



## Hoss632 (Jan 27, 2021)

For what I like the mt15 all day. One of the best sounding amps I've ever heard.


----------



## Millul (Jan 28, 2021)

Well, the Bantcab got here...but it won't stay long.
It sucks, bad - it makes the Bantamp sound buzzy AF, and solves exactly zero of the volume issues. Grateful for return policies, here .

So far, the way I like it the most is still through the V30 loaded cab with an eq in the loop, then from the headphones out through a JBL Charge3, then through the THX Aux in.
I've tried it through my Bose ST10 as well, but there is a weird latency there I couldn't get rid of.

Headphones out through a good monitors set would probably sound the best, but I don't have them...

Honestly I'm kinda on the fence over the whole endavour, I mght be looking for an alternative (pre or modeler through monitirs is what's on my mind).


----------



## ATRguitar91 (Jan 28, 2021)

Millul said:


> Honestly I'm kinda on the fence over the whole endavour, I mght be looking for an alternative (pre or modeler through monitirs is what's on my mind).


I'll jump in to recommend trying out a preamp pedal setup into the 112 cab while you've got one. 

I just wrapped up a quick jam through a boosted Megalith Delta, Quilter Microblock, and Vader 212. This is just my living room rig.Sounded killer at volumes low enough I could still hear my daughter playing quietly in her room.

If you don't already have monitors though, I would definitely get a nice set as it's great to have them for just general listening.


----------



## Millul (Jan 28, 2021)

Which speaker do you have in the 1x12?
I'm planning on keeping it, while I'll be sending back the 1x8 bantcab.

In fact, one of the options I had in mind was using a pre in the fx return of the bantamp, using it as a poweramp.

Got any recommendations as far as monitors? For general listening I have these 2 Bose ST10 speakers, which I can connect via WiFi to my phone (Spotify, YT, etc) and work in stereo - are there monitors that would be able to offer the same functionalities, or would I need something else "in between"?


----------



## ATRguitar91 (Jan 28, 2021)

Millul said:


> Which speaker do you have in the 1x12?
> I'm planning on keeping it, while I'll be sending back the 1x8 bantcab.
> 
> In fact, one of the options I had in mind was using a pre in the fx return of the bantamp, using it as a poweramp.
> ...


This 212 has custom Eminence Legends I love, and I have another Vader 412 with the same speakers. I have a 112 I use with this setup with a Veteran 30 which I dig, and the Mesa V30 is a classic for a reason.

I've only had one set of monitors, the Yamaha HS5, and they're great to my untrained ear. I think most people recommend going for the 7 or 8 inch speakers if you're not going to use a sub with them. They have enough low end for me though. For something real cheap, I have a set of Micca PB42x's that have really impressed me.

I would imagine that Joyo would do fine as a poweramp, at least as a stopgap.


----------



## Mathemagician (Jan 28, 2021)

Has OP just bought every recommendation yet? That’s the true way.


----------



## Millul (Jan 29, 2021)

Mathemagician said:


> Has OP just bought every recommendation yet? That’s the true way.



Not yet, working through it one piece at a time like a true champ!
I mean, I've got the proverbial Used prestige years ago, so now I can dedicate myself to buy all the other stuff that's out there!


----------



## possumkiller (Feb 3, 2021)

Idk man I'm really loving this thing. I stopped bothering with the eq in the fx loop because turning up the tone knob makes it less bassy. I've got it set at about 2 o'clock. I was playing it that way for a while. I turned the gain down to about 9 o'clock to keep it tight and not over saturated. Today I plugged the eq pedal into the front and used it as a boost. Holy fuck man. That is an amazing sound and feeling. Super tight. Fucking awesome. And at bedroom volume. Fuck I love this fucking thing. When people were telling me years ago to turn down the gain on the amp just to boost it back up with a pedal, I thought they were fucking retarded. But it's not retarded, it's fucking magic man. I was chugging so much I broke a low e.


----------



## Accoun (Feb 5, 2021)

What's the tone knob on that like? Standard low-pass or a mid scoop/boost like on Orange Micro Darks?


----------



## Millul (Feb 5, 2021)

possumkiller said:


> Idk man I'm really loving this thing. I stopped bothering with the eq in the fx loop because turning up the tone knob makes it less bassy. I've got it set at about 2 o'clock. I was playing it that way for a while. I turned the gain down to about 9 o'clock to keep it tight and not over saturated. Today I plugged the eq pedal into the front and used it as a boost. Holy fuck man. That is an amazing sound and feeling. Super tight. Fucking awesome. And at bedroom volume. Fuck I love this fucking thing. When people were telling me years ago to turn down the gain on the amp just to boost it back up with a pedal, I thought they were fucking retarded. But it's not retarded, it's fucking magic man. I was chugging so much I broke a low e.



Welp, I'll be trying that tomorrow!
I also have an MXR overdrive I want to try with it.

Do you know if the bass thing is only with the Zombie, or also with the other BantAmps? Kinda itching for the Engl voiced one...
And I'm thinking a lot of it is due to the open back cab.

On the "gear odissey" side of things, this evening I ordered a Focusrite Scarlet interface, and a set of KRK monitors - I still don't know if sh%t is about to get real, but sure as hell is getting expensive ahahahahah


----------



## Millul (Feb 5, 2021)

Accoun said:


> What's the tone knob on that like? Standard low-pass or a mid scoop/boost like on Orange Micro Darks?


I'd say it works definitely more on the mids than on the bass


----------



## Millul (Feb 9, 2021)

I have a dumb question, and I'll shamelessly post it here: what should I expect, in terms of output (volume) difference between a V30 loaded 1x12 cab (so, 60W at 8 Ohm) vs a 1x10 cab with a 40W speaker?
Played with the same amp/rig, of course.

The 1x10 in question is an Engl cab.


----------



## possumkiller (Feb 10, 2021)

Millul said:


> I have a dumb question, and I'll shamelessly post it here: what should I expect, in terms of output (volume) difference between a V30 loaded 1x12 cab (so, 60W at 8 Ohm) vs a 1x10 cab with a 40W speaker?
> Played with the same amp/rig, of course.
> 
> The 1x10 in question is an Engl cab.


Still too loud for jamming in a little European block flat. I just got rid of a 1w tube head and 1x10 cab.


----------



## Millul (Feb 11, 2021)

possumkiller said:


> Still too loud for jamming in a little European block flat. I just got rid of a 1w tube head and 1x10 cab.



Thanks mate - I guess, if we turn up the Joyo's past 12, we can probably ear each other from Dresden to Gdansk...


----------



## possumkiller (Mar 3, 2021)

I mentioned the clean channel being sterile flat and lifeless and being great for metal cleans. 

I've found using my eq pedal as a high boost/low cut/level boost makes it into a nice chimey fender clean sound.


----------



## Millul (Mar 3, 2021)

I am actually thinking about getting more Bantamps for different sounds, or their Preamp House.
Still too loud for evening/night time playing, but this thing really sounds good.


----------



## Emperoff (Mar 3, 2021)

Millul said:


> I am actually thinking about getting more Bantamps for different sounds, or their Preamp House.
> Still too loud for evening/night time playing, but this thing really sounds good.



I would definetely recomend a Bantamp over the MT-15 for home playing. They are meant for that unlike the MT-15, and sound pretty good. A buddy of mine has the Jopi Signature model and I was very surprised at how good it sounded, specially after changing the tube for a NOS Tungsram.

BTW, get the 112 cab. A single 110 cab will sound boxier and "smaller" (duh). Neither will get loud enough to move the speakers properly at bedroom volumes anyway.


----------

